# [V] 24&quot;-LED-TFT LG E2442V (halbes Jahr alt)



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Meinen 24-Zöller von LG, den ich gerade mal ein halbes Jahr im Betrieb habe, würde ich gerne in gute Gamer-Hände abgeben, da ich seit kurzem junger Besitzer eines 144Hz-Monitors bin. Bei zwei Flachmännern ist einer zuviel... 

Das Gerät ist in einem technisch einwandfreien Zustand, optisch makellos. Neben dem Original-Hersteller-Karton sind natürlich Bedienungsanleitung, Garantie-Belege, Treiber-CD-Rom und Netzteil dabei. Da der LG drei Schnittstellen unterstützt, gibt es auch gleich mal alle drei Kabel-Typen (VGA, DVI, HDMI) dazu. Siehe Fotos unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mehr über den TFT erfahren möchte, kann es hier im Gamestar-Test erfahren:

LG Flatron E2442V im Test bei GameStar.de

Zur Garantie-Sicherung füge ich auch die Original-Rechnung bei. Hab das Gerät bei Amazon für 147,- Euro erworben, als Wiederverkaufspreis stelle ich mir ca. 120,- Euro vor, Versandkosten (selbstverständlich versichert) nehme ich auf meine Kappe.

Bei Interesse mich einfach per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2013)

och, wobei Multimonitoring schon was Nettes ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, wobei Multimonitoring schon was Nettes ist


 Aber nicht bei zwei technisch so grundverschiedenen Geräten.


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei zwei technisch so grundverschiedenen Geräten.


 
och, ich hab auch einen 27" und 19" und der 4:3 19ner ist so grob die Hälfte vom großen 
und das ist ja nicht ein Gigantisches Bild, so 2, ein Großes und ein kleineres


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, ich hab auch einen 27" und 19" und der 4:3 19ner ist so grob die Hälfte vom großen


 Wenn du es gebrauchen und entsprechend nutzen kannst, ist es ja auch völlig okay. Mir persönlich würden zwei TFTs nebeneinander wenig bringen, dazu bin ich zu sehr auf ein einzelnes Gerät fixiert. Und nur so nebenbei: Meine Gattin würde denken, dass ich einen an der Klatsche hätte, wenn plötzlich zwei Monitore den gesamten Schreibtisch in der Breite einnehmen würden. Da würde ich sogar ihren Gedanken teilen... ^^

Aber wo du schon fleissig deine Senf dazu gibtst: Interesse ???


----------



## Enisra (15. Dezember 2013)

nein, weil für *3* Monitoren reicht der Platz nicht aus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2014)

Thread kann geschlossen werden, der Moni ist für knapp 125 Euro über eBay weggegangen.


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2014)

Avc, viel zu klein, mein zweit-Monitor hängt an der Wand


----------

